# Breaking news - Gail has retired! (Seattle Coffee Gear)



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Anyone who has been in the home espresso game in the past few years know who she is and undoubtedly watched her videos, for better or worse!

Wishing Gail all the best in her retirement!


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Saw it over the weekend. End of an era in a way.


----------



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

Nice lady, but always seemed uncomfortable imo.

ps You never retire from coffee!!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nooo! Everyone's favourite coffee aunt!

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah saw this last night! Gail is awesome, always loved her vids - good luck to her


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Please do not have a comeback tour.......entertaining yes......but let us leave it at that!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

A legend inside her own pressurised portafilter.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I guess she hit 60 and thought....that's it, I'm done, time to explore the USA in an RV road trip.....

I wonder if she will vlog (?) the experience for her fans?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

She is, indeed, everyone's favourite coffee aunt. She may not be the wisest, and gets things wrong regularly. Doesn't stop much of the coffee community loving her. It is sad to see her retire. SCG's younger crew just don't quite have her style.


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Sad to see her go as. I'd imagine, are Seattle Coffee Company. I bet she helped shift a lot of gear for them with her gentle, warm yet self-effacing presentations.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Her videos helped me a lot when i started getting serious about coffee. I wish her a long and happy retirement!


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

Rob666 said:


> Her videos helped me a lot when i started getting serious about coffee. I wish her a long and happy retirement!


 Exactly the same for me. The sheer excitement when Gail and Kat unboxed the new Rocket R58 set me on course to buy mine. I always thoroughly enjoyed Gail's videos, including the ones where we all held our breaths to see if she could produce latte art... She will be missed.


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Philip HN said:


> Exactly the same for me. The sheer excitement when Gail and Kat unboxed the new Rocket R58 set me on course to buy mine. I always thoroughly enjoyed Gail's videos, including the ones where we all held our breaths to see if she could produce latte art... She will be missed.


 You didn't really hold your breath....otherwise you would be in a coma by now


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

earthflattener said:


> You didn't really hold your breath....otherwise you would be in a coma by now


 Anyone can hold their breath for 25 seconds... Surely


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

A legend, very entertaining and informative.

Enjoy your retirement Gail.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Good for her but I still check in on their videos so I will miss her!

I stumbled over their videos (with Kat, what happened to her?) when I started to seriously get in to coffee and they were very helpful to start off.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

This is almost like Mary Berry retiring from cake making. What a legend!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rapid said:


> This is almost like Mary Berry retiring from cake making. What a legend!


 Yes, couldn't agree more...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Perhaps I was harsh.....god speed Gail


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> Perhaps I was harsh.....god speed Gail


 You were. What you said was 'uneducated' and you clearly didn't know what you meant when you typed it. I'm glad you've changed your mind.

😉

I might attempt to get it trending.... #hailgail


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rapid said:


> You were. What you said was 'uneducated' and you clearly didn't know what you meant when you typed it. I'm glad you've changed your mind.
> 
> 😉
> 
> I might attempt to get it trending.... #hailgail


 Uneducated perhaps......Gail broke the mould.......(thank goodness!)


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I... have no idea who this is


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

filthynines said:


> I... have no idea who this is


 Taking what you say at face value.... YouTube, Seattle Coffee Gear channel, Gail's reviews first start appearing about 11 years ago... You have some catching up to do...


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

Philip HN said:


> Taking what you say at face value.... YouTube, Seattle Coffee Gear channel, Gail's reviews first start appearing about 11 years ago... You have some catching up to do...


 She's the first coffee person I remember seeing on YouTube. I only started looking for coffee videos sometime in 2011 (buying my first machine) so that timing makes sense.

End of an era for sure.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

filthynines said:


> I... have no idea who this is


 😱 Heresy! 😆

Gail is an absolute legend, I love her videos. They're in the category of 'so bad they're good'.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Did watch her videos a couple of years back and I found them pretty helpful introduction really, not pushy and seemed a bit more honest than other American channels. If I was a Seattle local I would have popped into their store off the back of them. Hope she enjoys the extra time!

A good counter point to the Whole Latte Love ones, which made me feel like Mark had grabbed the marketing Kool-Aid vat with both arms and drunk the whole thing...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Am I the only one, who actually thought she was crap? Yes, she sold and promoted coffee gear but she was hardly groundbreaking in any sense.....a bit like watching the Chuckle Brothers present News at Ten


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> watched her videos, for better or worse


 @dfk41 - hence the above. No point being rude. 😉


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

My view was Gail did her best to help and inform people, it's all any of us can do. We use what knowledge we have to do the best we can.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @dfk41 - hence the above. No point being rude. 😉


 Sory to disagree, that is my opinion against someone else's and both are equally valid......if you do to like that is not my fault


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Sory to disagree, that is my opinion against someone else's and both are equally valid......if you do to like that is not my fault


 Are people supposed to like it when you are deliberately rude? I guess not.

Since when was breaking ground requirement in coffee oriented social media? No one does this, they all rest on the shoulders of giants.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

I thought she was honest and genuine.

Rate traits these days.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Am I the only one, who actually thought she was crap? Yes, she sold and promoted coffee gear but she was hardly groundbreaking in any sense.....a bit like watching the Chuckle Brothers present News at Ten


Aww@dfk41 what's not to love? Here's Gail in her RV enjoying life. Thought you might have appreciated her no nonsense approach - no weighing, no timing, no fancy art...just a coffee in a plastic cup.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

> 6 minutes ago, mmmatron said:
> 
> Aww@dfk41 what's not to love? Here's Gail in her RV enjoying life. Thought you might have appreciated her no nonsense approach - no weighing, no timing, no fancy art...just a coffee in a plastic cup.


 I did enjoy her videos to a point and you do not know how glad I really am, that she has finally retired!


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

allikat said:


> She is, indeed, everyone's favourite coffee aunt. She may not be the wisest, and gets things wrong regularly. Doesn't stop much of the coffee community loving her. It is sad to see her retire. SCG's younger crew just don't quite have her style.


 I don't know her super well..obviously she has a presence on YouTube, but I think that description is very apt.

She seems honest and unpretentious. Looking at her LinkedIn, it looks like she came to the coffee business through other 'homely' endeavours (mainly RV conversions and upholstery businesses). It's good. She has a great easy-going presence about her, and that's a rare thing on YouTube.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Tidied to keep on topic


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I just loved her for being straight up honest, human, not full of slick sales messages, regularly getting things wrong and just generally seeming like a nice, approachable, helpful yet self-deprecating person. That's where I got the "everyone's favourite coffee aunt" idea. When I was new to all this about 8 years ago, she seemed like a fount of info. I so much preferred her and the invisible* Kat to WLL...

*Kat did actually appear in front of the camera once or twice, not sure if she was camera shy or just that she was the one operating it.

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> I just loved her for being straight up honest, human, not full of slick sales messages, regularly getting things wrong and just generally seeming like a nice, approachable, helpful yet self-deprecating person. That's where I got the "everyone's favourite coffee aunt" idea. When I was new to all this about 8 years ago, she seemed like a fount of info. I so much preferred her and the invisible* Kat to WLL...
> 
> *Kat did actually appear in front of the camera once or twice, not sure if she was camera shy or just that she was the one operating it.
> 
> ...


 Never seen Kat but that squeaky voice was irritating :exit:


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> Never seen Kat but that squeaky voice was irritating :exit:


 Is Kat also known as "bunny"?

edit: nope. Bunny is bunny.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm tempted, at the discount price (ah, poor Gail!)

https://www.seattlecoffeegear.com/seattle-coffee-gear-gailisms-t-shirt-just-sayin-heather-gray

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

To me she was Marmite....you either love/hate her; me i just found her "easier" to understand, not rushed unlike Mark-speed-demon at Whole Latte in a rush Love....i haven't watched a WLL video that i didn't need to "re-wind" and watch again at some point. I like WLL video's but that dude seriously needs to slooooooow down.


----------

